# heart palps



## seabreeze (Jan 1, 2013)

Are heart palps a symptom of levo medication or just plain old anxiety?


----------



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

anxiety. theres an adjustment period til
your thyroid adjusts to your dose of levo. They should go away once you reach your optimal dose. Have you ever had tsi antibodies checked?


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Can be both. Anxiety can be caused by too much medication, or I know with me, (I have hashi's) when I went through the hyper stage of hashi's I had really bad anxiety.


----------



## seabreeze (Jan 1, 2013)

Today is day 14 since put on the medication. Last couple days have had a bout of diarrhea and heart palps. But I'm under a lot of stress right now. I'm all tied up in knots. I have a sick horse and that has put me over the edge. So, I don't know if it's the medication now or the stress of my sick horse??
When I get stressed, I will also get heart palps. Diarrhea, not so much. I called my Dr. and she said to wait it out for another week and see if it gets better. Horse went on his medication today so he SHOULD be feeling better within a few days. Once he feels better and I see him eating normally again, I know my worries will be over and stress will be gone. 
Just don't know which it is right now.
I have read that if you do get diarrhea from the medication, that will usually go away?? I SURE HOPE SO!!!!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey, I hope your horse is doing better. My filly colicked around Christmas, mildly but it gave me heart palps. It happens. My endo said as long as you can attribute the heart palpable to something, they usually aren't too problematic. But if you are sitting around and having palps for no apparent reason, you should let your doctor know.

My stomach would always be a little off for two weeks or so when I had dosage changes.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Oh man oh man,,,,I know about the sick horse stress. I have two quarter horses and my gelding had an abcess a few months ago. I thought I was never going to sleep again! And it was just an abcess!
I had diarrhea in the beginning too. It does go away - at least it did for me. You will also find the heart palps get better once your body starts getting enough medication. I can always tell when I need an increase cause my heart flutters start up again. Once I "bump", they go away.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

seabreeze said:


> Today is day 14 since put on the medication. Last couple days have had a bout of diarrhea and heart palps. But I'm under a lot of stress right now. I'm all tied up in knots. I have a sick horse and that has put me over the edge. So, I don't know if it's the medication now or the stress of my sick horse??
> When I get stressed, I will also get heart palps. Diarrhea, not so much. I called my Dr. and she said to wait it out for another week and see if it gets better. Horse went on his medication today so he SHOULD be feeling better within a few days. Once he feels better and I see him eating normally again, I know my worries will be over and stress will be gone.
> Just don't know which it is right now.
> I have read that if you do get diarrhea from the medication, that will usually go away?? I SURE HOPE SO!!!!


As an animal lover, I SOOOOO identify with your stress and anxiety about your horse. I have not felt well for a long time but thought I was doing better until Sunday afternoon when my 13-year old pug somehow hurt himself. I told my husband I can manage anything, I can endure any pain, but I cannot deal with the anxiety of a pet being sick or injured. For some reason, that nearly tears me into - so much so that I have come to the realization that it's probably best that I not get anymore pets.

All Jimbo did was somehow hurt one paw, I couldn't even figure out what happened, but he started favoring the leg and I went into overdrive worrying about him. I stayed up until 3:00 A.M. so afraid we might need to go to the pet ER!!

I truly, truly hope your horse will be O.K. Regardless of what's going on with your health, I highly suspect you'll feel better when your horse feels better! Having a tender heart for animals can sometimes be a curse...but I think the love they bring into our lives is still monumental and I wouldn't take anything for the pets I've loved through the years.


----------



## seabreeze (Jan 1, 2013)

Well, today, Monty, my horse is doing much better. The meds are working and he's eating better and has a brighter eye. My heart palps have all but gone now. I worked today (I work part time at a zoo) so that helped to keep my mind and body busy instead of sitting at home worrying.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm glad he's doing better , seabreeze. Four years ago, my gelding spent 10 days in Cornell's isolation unit and it was awful. It's stressful as heck. Hang in there and give Monty a good scratchin' from me


----------



## seabreeze (Jan 1, 2013)

stress level seems to have gotten better with me now. But anxiety still there. Woke up this morning real dizzy and heart palps. Got up to let dog out and took a valium and went back to sleep for a couple hours. Heart palps are better and dizziness is gone. What the??? Body still adjusting to the levo. or do I need to make a change in meds or what? Been about 15-16 days on it now.


----------



## Sazco (Jan 7, 2013)

I am going through the same thing and found your thread through a search. I seem to get heart palps and get shaky and dizzy. I recently started on Levoxyl and was wondering if it was just my body adjusting.


----------

